# 2011 800 Crew Problem



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well we finally were able to take the Ranger to the beach this past Sunday to do some surf fishing. Matagorda County says you can take a side x side on the beach if you have the slow moving Triangle and a beach parking permit.

All was well, but the surf was rough even with the north winds and the catching was terrible so we decided to go further down the beach.

Driving the beach road at one point we ran over something that flew up and hit back under the bed of the Ranger but we thought nothing of it. A little while later the check engine light comes on and I pull over into the soft sand and shut the engine off...that's when the smoke started pouring into the cab from under the rear seat.

The motor was HOT HOT HOT and an oil line that goes to a filter had been pumping oil up under the bed, covering the cabin filter then covering the motor.

We got the oil line back in where it was supposed to be, but the motor was way too hot while the temperature gauge only showed 221 degrees.

Checked the oil and while there was still oil in the motor the it smelled burned.

I checked and the engine would still turn over so it wasn't seized but we got towed back to our truck and trailer.

Shame since we baby this thing; it has 70 hours on it.

Polaris dealership says that from looking at the motor that it is toast so I have to wait to get their diagnosis and estimate for my extended warranty policy and or my insurance company.

Still can't figure out how anything could have missed the skid plate and everything else in the way and hit that line but I have no other answer for how that line came out.

Anyone have any clue as to any other way for that line to come out other than something hitting it?

Anyone have a clue as to what this might cost?

Thanks.

TH


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Man I can't picture a oil line back there. I'd have to check mine but I don't see something doing that other then it coming loose. 

New motor is in the range of 3k+


----------

